# Altes Java Projekt in Netbeans importieren



## MHage (9. Nov 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss gestehen, dass Java bisher nicht meine Welt war. Habe bislang nur c/c++ programmiert.
Jetzt bin ich auf ein altes Projekt gestoßen, ich denke gut 20 Jahre alt, das mit Java 2 erstellt wurde.

Ich möchte aus diesem alten Projekt ein Netbeans Projekt machen, um es weiter bearbeiten zu können.

Es gibt in diesem Projekt folgende Ordnerstruktur: classes, scripts und src. 
Im Ordner scripts gibt es make.cmd und manifest

Da ich weder Ahnung von Netbeans habe und nicht viel mehr von Java, außer dass mir die Verwenden von Klassen bekannt vorkommt , brauche ich irgendwie ein wenig Starthilfe. Leider hat mich Onkel Google nicht weitergebracht. Alles, was ich gefunden habe setzt eine build.xml vorraus, die es nicht gibt.


VG
Matze


----------



## KonradN (9. Nov 2022)

Da wir nicht wissen, was in dem make.cmd drin steht, ist da erst einmal nicht viel zu sagen.

Evtl. ist es einfach so, dass in src alle Java Sourcen liegen, keine Abhängigkeiten benötigt werden und das make.cmd lediglich für die java Dateien ein javac aufruft. 

Dann könntest Du einfach ein neues Projekt erstellen und die Sourcen in das entsprechende Verzeichnis kopieren (Welches das wäre, hängt davon ab, was für ein Projekt du wie erstellt hast.


----------



## MHage (9. Nov 2022)

Oh, klar...



```
@echo off
cd ..
javac -d classes src/com/michaelbommer/darktower/*.java
jar cvfm scripts/darktower.jar scripts/manifest -C classes .
jar cvfM scripts/darktower-bin.zip -C scripts darktower.cmd -C scripts darktower.jar -C scripts license.txt -C scripts readme.txt
jar cvfM scripts/darktower-src.zip scripts/license.txt scripts/readme.txt scripts/make.cmd scripts/darktower.cmd scripts/manifest src/com/michaelbommer/darktower/*.java classes/com/michaelbommer/darktower/*.class classes/com/michaelbommer/darktower/audio/*.* classes/com/michaelbommer/darktower/images/*.*
jar cvfM scripts/darktower-doc.zip docs/*.* docs/images/*.*
```

Was für eine Art von Projekt wäre jetzt für mich das Sinnvollste?
Hätte jetzt "Java with Maven -> Java Application" gewählt.

Werde das jetzt mal versuchen


----------



## KonradN (9. Nov 2022)

Ja, mach das einfach mit Maven, der Inhalt des src Verzeichnisses musst Du dann nach src/main/java kopieren.

Das Bauen des jar Files und die ganzen ZIP Files sind da aber dann erst einmal noch nicht mit drin.


----------

